
Apple Watch Blood Oxygen Monitoring Feature Found in iOS 14 Code - Tomte
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/09/apple-watch-blood-oxygen-monitoring/
======
Tomte
That could be huge for detecting possible sleep apnea in many, many people.

